# ICD Code - Diastolic CHF



## imayo1 (Jan 13, 2010)

I took a mini-coding test today - the question was what is the diagnosis code for "Diastolic CHF." The coder said that there should be a double diagnosis code on this - I used 428.30 (Diastolic heart failure, unspecified) and 428.0 (Congestive heart failure, unspecified). It seemed as if I were coding the same diagnosis twice, however. Any thoughts?


----------



## pennysueorr (Jan 14, 2010)

From what I can see it is correct to assign 2 codes. If you read the information in the tabular under 428.0, there is a "TIP to assign additional codes from subcategory 428.2,428.3 or 428.4 to specify the type of heart failure"

Hope this helps.


----------



## imayo1 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, thank you!


----------

